# Lire des vidéos depuis une carte SD



## CineStudent (8 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, est-ce possible de lire une vidéo au préalable convertie en mp4 depuis une carte SD connecté a un ipad? Merci à l'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Juin 2012)

Non... Ce n'est pas possible... Sur un iPad, le kit de connexions ne sert qu'à transférer des photos... Aucun accès en live possible... En tout cas sans jailbreak...


----------

